

IBM wants to kill the hard drive it invented - mholt
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/04/ibm-wants-to-kill-the-hard-drive/

======
mholt
Unfortunately the title has little to do with the content of the article, but
the technology seems interesting and promising.

